# Question about size of milling vise



## multihobbyguy (May 23, 2010)

Hello, tomorrow I hope to place a order for my first real milling machine and I am purchasing several accessories at the same time. The mill I am planning on purchasing is the G0619( http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0619 )from Grizzly. The question is on the size of Precision Milling Vise to get. I am debating about the G7156 the 4inch or the G7154 5inch or finally the G7155 6inch. I am not sure what size would fit the mill well so any help would be appreciated. Links to vises below. Thanks in advanced, Chris.

4inch  http://www.grizzly.com/products/G7156
5inch  http://www.grizzly.com/products/G7154
6inch  http://www.grizzly.com/products/G7155


----------



## shred (May 23, 2010)

A 6" vise is a big chunk and not much fun to horse around-- 16" long and 84 lbs. IIRC LMS recommends the 4" for that size machine.

I found a few pix of a 6" on that machine. The guy seems to make it work, but it's really too big unless you absolutely have to have a 6" vise for some reason: http://www.home-machine-shop.com/X3_ENCO_VISE_WEB/index.html


----------



## multihobbyguy (May 24, 2010)

Wow that is big. Thank you for the picture that really helps with perspective. I guess I will go with the 4" one, thanks again for link to the pictures, Chris.


----------



## hopeless (May 24, 2010)

I have the 4" on a similar size mill but round column and is just the right size IMO. Does all tyhe stuff I need to do and if I need to hold a bigger piece I have the clamp set.
Pete


----------



## jmshep (May 24, 2010)

IMO it is the mass of the vice that matters for milling. For example, it is better to have a heavy weight 4" vice than a lightweight 6" one. 
(Not suggesting any of the ones you have highlighted are light weight and you should have no problem with the 4" one shown on the link.)


----------



## Chazz (May 24, 2010)

I decided to get a 3" & a 5" vice. A lot of plans, 9 x 20 lathe mods for example, will call for 4" by whatever stock so a 5" vise gives me some breathing room yet not too cumbersome.  For mini machining the 3" is perfect and gentle on itty bitty pieces of work. I also agree that slinging a 6" vise around is not fun.

Chazz


----------



## multihobbyguy (May 24, 2010)

I ended up ordering the 4 inch.


----------



## multihobbyguy (May 25, 2010)

I have to retract the last statement, the 4" was on back order until July sometime. They sent me a email today to tell me what on my order was back ordered and I went ahead and ordered the 5". I guess at some point I will probably order a smaller vise. Now the waiting begins, the mill is on back order also and it is not due into their facility until the 11th of June,  . Even though it is the 25th of may the 3-5 days after the 11th seems like a long ways off.


----------



## Chazz (May 25, 2010)

I think the 5" is a good choice because one other thing I forgot to mention, was work setup and clearence. Slap a rotary table on your mill, add a vice to the rotary table, put a drill chuck in the mill, how much clearence do you have from the chuck to your vice?

I have cheated, nay modified (ya thats it) in a pinch by milling a flat on a drill bit to go into a Weldon shank which bought me an additional inch of clearence versus the traditional drill chuck.

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Blogwitch (May 26, 2010)

The usual rule of thumb for finding the maximum size of vice to fit your machine, is double the width of the table, and that should roughly be the overall length of the vice.

As already stated, try to get as low profile a vice as you can, and if needed, dump the swivel bits that they usually sit on. The throat depth is going to be your biggest problem. 
I have now gone over to dedicated quill collets, as that saves me a good couple of inches over an ER collet chuck, and they also work out cheaper, but they don't have the collapsability of the ER collets, but if you only ever use standard cutter shank sizes, that doesn't become an issue, and I can also hold larger sized shank cutters than I could have done with a collet chuck.

It is all about compromise and finding something you are happy with.


Bogs


----------



## shred (May 26, 2010)

The 5" is a pretty good size for all-around work if a 6" doesn't fit.  There's a few less accessories made for the 5" versus the 4 and 6, but most of those are easy enough to make if you want them.


----------



## multihobbyguy (Jun 2, 2010)

;D Just got my email from Grizzly that my tools and new mill have been shipped. According to UPS the mill will be dropped off on the 4th. I got my first package today, some end mill holders. I did end up with the 5" vise in the end so I hope it is not too big. I do have three vises for my tiny Unimat, maybe I can alter one if I need a small one :big: .


----------

